# heifer bull for sale on craigslist



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Found a heifer bull,black angus,in Lafayette Ga on craigslist..I'm not sure what a heifer bull is.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

its a smaller lighter bull for breeding heifers because a big bull will break a hefier back.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Oh, boy I was confused!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

A good heifer bull would also throw calves of a lower birthweight, ideally.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Ditto. But I see where you were coming from. Heifer bull does kinda sound funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

I really went there! The first calf I got from my first cow was a hemorphodite. I told my wife we had our first calf and she said what was it. I thought I was a real dummy because I couldn't figure out which it was. I just ,don' know yet! Lol took several days before I figured it out!lol yeah I was kind of naive back thenlol


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

CL is a funny place to visit, I once saw a "Chain sow for sail" I don't know what kinda boat that is but count me out!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

A heifer bull is one that sires smaller calves, not necessarily one that is light in weight himself.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

A heifer bull is one that has Birth Weight and Calving Ease EPD's that indicate that the pregnancies as a result of their sperm should be easier on heifers.

A "heifer bull" would be the antomyn of "cow killer".


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

So, there is such a thing?


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

stormywood said:


> So, there is such a thing?


Sure. Common reference to a bull you would want for breeding heiffers. Linn and Lazy J both give good explainations.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

stormywood said:


> So, there is such a thing?


Absolutely. "Heifer bull" is a very common term.

I agree with Linn and Lazy J, too. Heifer bulls are so-named (and chosen) for the projected birthweight of their progeny, not their own size. 
Though it has been my observation that heifer bulls do tend to be on the small size themselves...


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Around here, a heifer bull is small. It is usually because he is young and not full grown. After he gets to weight, he won't be a heifer bull any more. You don't really want to use a 2500 pound bull on an 800 pound heifer.

They are almost always Angus because of the low birth weight and small heads.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

We sell our bulls before they ever reach that weight. Ours are Black Angus bulls so they may not reach the weight of some of the heavier breeds. We keep select heifers from each bull, so we have to change bulls every few years.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I would like to piggyback this thread. What is a club calf? How about a jumper bull?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

A jumper bull is an intact male bovine that has just reached maturity and is used for breeding. I am assuming that a club calf is one bred and raised with the objective of being shown by 4H kids or FFA kids.

Here is another question for you. What is a gomer bull?


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

linn said:


> A jumper bull is an intact male bovine that has just reached maturity and is used for breeding. I am assuming that a club calf is one bred and raised with the objective of being shown by 4H kids or FFA kids.
> 
> Here is another question for you. What is a gomer bull?


 Gomer bulls are intact but usually had a vasectomy to render them sterile. They are used for heat detection for AI.

They are not used as much anymore since there are more reliable ways to sinc. groups to come into heat at the same time.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have also heard that they usually got mean.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I haven't heard the mean thing, but I do know if you just want to use the paintball trick for heat-detection, cows will ride _each other_ when they're in heat. A gomer seems redundant... :shrug:


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

Linn and LFG: Club Calf is a breed: http://www.clubcalves.com/


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks, I tried to google club calf and that was where I ended up. Is it a composite breed?


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Wanda said:


> Gomer bulls are intact but usually had a vasectomy to render them sterile. They are used for heat detection for AI.
> 
> They are not used as much anymore since there are more reliable ways to sinc. groups to come into heat at the same time.


In this area gomer bulls usually have penis sheath relocation surgery.
Everything is there they just can't "hit the mark", sort of a mistercompletely deal.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

A club calf is a quality calf for a child to raise and hopefully win in 4H. They tend to sell for a premium price, at least in my area. They have to be the right age and the right breed to finish at the right weight for the date of the county fair.

The gomers here are surgically relocated so that the penis comes out their side, and guess what? They can learn to hit the mark and get a cow pregnant; not a happy result.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Karin L said:


> Linn and LFG: Club Calf is a breed: http://www.clubcalves.com/


The designation "Club Calf" is not for a breed. Rather it indicates that the cattle in the breeding were bred to meet the demands of the show calf market. Typically these are crosses with Maine Anjou, Chianina, or other heavy muscled breeds. Emphasis in these breedings is placed on eye appeal, muscling, hair growth, and other showring criteria.

Jim


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

65284 said:


> In this area gomer bulls usually have penis sheath relocation surgery.
> Everything is there they just can't "hit the mark", sort of a mistercompletely deal.



They used to do that here but stopped. Some bulls are a lot more athletic than you give them credit!!

The relocated ones are also a hazard to be around when they ''mount'' if you are in range:runforhills:


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Karin L said:


> Linn and LFG: Club Calf is a breed: http://www.clubcalves.com/


No, they are not a breed like Hereford or Limousin or whatever. They are a TYPE, specifically a phenotype, for the show circuit. Someone may have bred a composite of this type and be selling it as a "breed", but it isn't. It could become a composite breed in the future, but right now "club calf" is not a distinct breed.


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

I was relatively close about the club calves.  But too far off the mark to really call it a "breed." So thanks, MO and Lazy J for the correction.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Just trying to make sure what was stated was accurate; there are a lot of newbie's here. I went to the NAAB site and did a search for a breed code just to make sure before I contradicted something else that was posted. Wowza! They have a lot of breeds coded, here is a link to the list:
http://www.naab-css.org/guidelines/breed.html


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

linn said:


> I have also heard that they usually got mean.


I believe Jerseys are often used as gomers, and they get mean anyway. But I suppose you might be a bit frustrated if you can't do your job right.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The last farmer I knew of that had a gomer bull was back in the early 70's.

Now, it's just too convenient to synchronize the heat cycle on the cows, get them all bred at the same time. AI guy makes one trip to the farm and all the calves are born within a 72 hour period. Lots of hard work for a couple of days, but then calving is all over until next year.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

oregon woodsmok said:


> The last farmer I knew of that had a gomer bull was back in the early 70's.
> 
> Now, it's just too convenient to synchronize the heat cycle on the cows, get them all bred at the same time. AI guy makes one trip to the farm and all the calves are born within a 72 hour period. Lots of hard work for a couple of days, but then calving is all over until next year.




That is a little simplistic. They do not all settle with the first service.

I would say that 65%-70% would be more like it. Observed standing heat is by far the best indicator.


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Wanda said:


> They used to do that here but stopped. Some bulls are a lot more athletic than you give them credit!!
> 
> The relocated ones are also a hazard to be around when they ''mount'' if you are in range:runforhills:


OK. Maybe I am just super tired, but at this one I laughed so hard I cried.

Really, I have never heard of some of these terms. I need to write them down if I am going to be in this business. An interesting thread here.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wanda said:


> That is a little simplistic. They do not all settle with the first service.
> 
> I would say that 65%-70% would be more like it. Observed standing heat is by far the best indicator.



For the ones that don't settle with AI we use a "clean-up bull".


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

If you want a heifer bull he had better be both predisposed (bred) to produce light calves and be young and light himself. 

I sold a fine bull to a local man; he decided not to use him for a year and lent him to a neighbor who had a half dozen cows. The bull loafed and ate for a year, weighed close to two thousand pounds and broke down three cows the next year. Poor old Ferdinand went to market.


----------

